# ko3 turbo on ABA questions



## zeroman (Nov 19, 2006)

I am looking for boost. After my old thread "major gains for aba xflow" i was determined to go boost with a bit of camshaft work.
Well boost came sooner than i expected. I have a source on a turbo and wastegate. A KO3 NON Sport turbo. My question here is how much boost will that give me STOCK no changing injectors. What type of manifold will need to be used with what flange? And is this a good turbo to run a moderate amount of boost. I want something that will give it more power i don't want crazy power i just want moderate power.
95 ABA
Chipped ECU
2.25" Exhaust
Stock injectors
10.5lb eurospec flywheel
ADDED KO3 turbo
Any guesstimates?


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ko3 turbo on ABA questions (zeroman)*

i'm not sure about how much hp it will give you... maybe 140-150 depending on if you have an IC or not and your state of tune (just a wild guess - I have no emperical evidence to back up that claim)... but do note that if you're hell bent on keeping your stock injectors you will have to go to a 4.0bar fpr in order to keep your car from leaning out... also its advisable to go with a chip that's made for boost or maybe even return to a stock chip... VDUBIN makes around 180hp on a stock obdI chip so I'd talk to him... as for the manifold you'd probably need to go with a custom made one... not really sure if there are any manufactures that actually make mk3 turbo manifolds for the kkk series of turbos, especially tiny ones like the k03's...


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

why are you set on using a KO3. why not just go T3? The turbo are readily available and cheap, if you don't want to spend you can even buy a used one in good condition. Manifolds are also readily available. Recommend getting turbo chip and injectors though.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ko3 turbo on ABA questions (zeroman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroman* »_I am looking for boost. After my old thread "major gains for aba xflow" i was determined to go boost with a bit of camshaft work.
Well boost came sooner than i expected. I have a source on a turbo and wastegate. A KO3 NON Sport turbo. *My question here is how much boost will that give me STOCK no changing injectors.* What type of manifold will need to be used with what flange? And is this a good turbo to run a moderate amount of boost. I want something that will give it more power i don't want crazy power i just want moderate power.
95 ABA
Chipped ECU
2.25" Exhaust
Stock injectors
10.5lb eurospec flywheel
ADDED KO3 turbo
Any guesstimates? 

you can boost the K series turbo up between 20 and 25psi /w a good set up. They are pretty durable. but you understand that 20lbs of boost on a ko3 is different than like 20lbs of boost on say a T3/T4.. and trust me, pushing the ko3 to the max /w boost wont give you anything close to "crazy" power. also, why would you keep stock fueling if you were going to go to the trouble of doing forced introduction? i'm a little confused about what you wanna do here..


----------



## zeroman (Nov 19, 2006)

no just wondering what it'll be on stock injectors...i eventually going to get better injectors like some g60 injectors but i was just asking for some knowledge. Also i'm getting the turbo and waste gate for a really good price so thats why i am asking all this.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (zeroman)*

like jerrymic said.. it will run lean as hell.. its not even worth it.. i dont know what the stock injectors are rated at, but wait till you have everything you need before u put the turbo in.. do it right the first time.


----------



## vdubtiago (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_like jerrymic said.. it will run lean as hell.. its not even worth it.. i dont know what the stock injectors are rated at, but wait till you have everything you need before u put the turbo in.. do it right the first time.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
motronic is not made to sense boost. Get a turbo chip and injectors. Also, the ko3 is wicked small... spend ur money + a little more on a t3, in the end it will save you your time, money, and sanity. t3 manifolds for the aba go for around 150 as opposed to paying someone to make you a custom one to fit the ko3. Do it right the first time.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (vdubtiago)*

I'm not a fan of the K03-series turbos on the 8V motors. Firstly, the run a small turbine with a wickedly small A/R and that means high Exhaust Gas Temperatures. 
The 8V exhaust valves, while of typically good VW quality, were never designed with these high EGT's in mind.
I have an AEG motor and ran a TD04 from an WRX Imprezza for 1 year very happily. Gave full boost a tad after 2,500rpm's and had a more proportionate sizing between turbine and compressor.
I ran 4-5psi on stock fueling and was LEAN; although not quite lean enough to cause damage, the car ran great but ocassionally, not always, with a few stutters - which were caused because of the lean condition and timing pull.
I'd recomend a slightly different turbo and a fuel-system solution; just better to be on the safe side. Fuel solution would be minimum 4bar FPR. I've kept my 3bar FPR but went up to 380cc injectors.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_I'm not a fan of the K03-series turbos on the 8V motors. Firstly, the run a small turbine with a wickedly small A/R and that means high Exhaust Gas Temperatures. 

Please explain the science behind this statement.
I'm not asking because I think you're wrong, but because I'm ignorant on this subject...


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Please explain the science behind this statement.
I'm not asking because I think you're wrong, but because I'm ignorant on this subject...









Basically the smaller the turbine wheel and the smaller the A/R; the higher the backpressure and therefore EGT's. 
Although thinking it through; 4-8psi is probably not enough boost to create enough backpressure and EGT's to be a problem - under these circumstances it's probably not a consideration...sorry; I'm more used to "thinking through" 20+psi build's.
But I will stand behind my statement; I believe that if you're going turbo you should consider a slightly larger unit. I believe that a little headroom is always a good thing; that way you have something up your sleeve for later on...besides, the K03 is not the easiest turbo to mount onto our motor's due to its very tight 3-bolt pattern making it difficult to fab an exhaust manifold that suits.
cheers


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*

you should not use a k03 you should use a k26 off the Audi 5000/100 the manifold would bolt up with only a little welding and modifying to it. The manifold would need the fifth cylinder pipe cut off than it would bolt right to it. if you were to use a k03 the TDI manifold would be a good one to use and i think that the mk3 used a k03 on the TDI.

Or you could use some hamsters on a wheel as a supercharger


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (alec stensaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alec stensaa* »_...if you were to use a k03 the TDI manifold would be a good one to use and i think that the mk3 used a k03 on the TDI...


bingo on the k03/tdi combo. if you must run a k03 (and i wouldn't), find an mk3 tdi manifold. hell, even those guys are ditching the k03 for gt-series turbos...that should say something.


----------

